

Malware Traffic Spikes Preceded Russian and Israeli Conflicts - paxtonab
http://www.technologyreview.com/news/529936/malware-traffic-spikes-preceded-russian-and-israeli-conflicts/

======
frozenport
Does this confuse causation? If governments are lauching large scale
information gathering and hacking, doesnt this mean tensions are already high?
Is Russian military equipment a better indicator of growing tensions?

~~~
lotsofmangos
I don't think they are implying causation, just a signal correlating with
imminent military activity. If a signal like this started being useful
however, it might lead to an unfortunate strategy of constantly hacking all
the things, just to try and avoid giving too much warning by keeping things
noisy. Some might say this has already occurred.

------
mattip
A private consultant tooting his own horn with no timeline corroborating his
claims of causation. When exactly did the spikes happen?

~~~
dmix
There is a timeline on their blog:
[http://www.fireeye.com/blog/technical/2014/05/strategic-
anal...](http://www.fireeye.com/blog/technical/2014/05/strategic-analysis-as-
russia-ukraine-conflict-continues-malware-activity-rises.html)

